# It's a tough life but



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Lightroom delivers the goods!!
Follow the link:
http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/showthread.php?t=2'2232

Edit - just scroll down to Geoff's next post instead.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2008)

That's just cruel Geoff... you have to log in to view!!!!!  (Thank goodness I already have an account!)  Nice shots Geoff!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwwww come on Vic, do you really expect me to link all those images again !!
I think they are just great, all in a days work, I got paid too!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Of course I could just pate the whole thread !!! DUH
I haven't posted many images lately. Busy with life and pushing the shutter button, 4'k on the D2'' this year and I don't do sport!!
This morning I got up at 4.3' to be early to go out and shoot people having a balloon flight (which I charge for). The early morning was to catch the full moon. The morning was just stunning and here are a few of the 45' images shot. The first at 5.3' (I just noticed I haven't changed the camera for daylight saving!!) and the last while having breakfast with the balloonists at 8.15.

On the way to the balloon launch site the full moon was low in the sky:



And I thought my camera needed servicing for focus!! Taken with my original 3''/f4 screw drive!! In B+W



Further down the road the sun started to appear (3'' again)



While the balloon is inflating this is one of my "standard shots", the couple kissed as well but I won't post without their permission.



A standard in flight shot, today was the mid size balloon with a four person basket ( the larger one takes twelve) 7'-2''/2.8



Nearly at landing point 7'-2''/2.8



Leaving the paddock where the balloon landed I spotted some bright blue flowers on the roadside and pulled out my trusty 1'5/2.8 screw drive micro



Still had the micro on when I arrived at the cafe for breakfast and snapped one of their Xmas Lilies to finish the trip:



All in all a wonderful morning spent with some wonderful people, I am truly blessed with my life.
Thanks for looking and have a great life - because you can !! Choose it!!

p.s. Of course all processed with Lightroom using  the "Adobe Standard" camera profile included in a preset of mine with a touch of clarity and vibrance. The moon shots I added a little "detail". The moon and sunrise shots are cropped, the rest are just resized.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice Geoff. Lightroom really shines.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Mick and Victoria, LR is a winner!!!:lol::lol:
What a team !!:cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go, Geoff. LR did its job, but you did yours first!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, nice shots, beautiful country...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Don, some days it all comes together!! Don't think I need to send the D2'' off for a focus issue I thought it had !!! Maybe the operator could use a check:lol::lol::lol::mrgreen::shock::roll:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2008)

Brad Snyder;3'848 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice shots, beautiful country...



Thank you Brad, I really do live in a photographers paradise. Having been to a few places on the planet, here is just wonderful, I still leave my keys in the car and door unlocked most of the time!
And I get to be with people who are having a great time - they pay me as well!!


----------



## melissa (Dec 15, 2008)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Melissa, I'll try to include some ducks next time, we have a beautiful duck here called a paradise duck, which is actually a goose!!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jan 4, 2009)

Those are just lovely Geoff! 

And, yes please about the duck/goose! 

Melissa - you shoot ducks? 

Here's our Australian swan, taken last January.


----------

